# Woodturners be proud



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Yesterday my wife, son and I had the honor of attending a fantastic golf benefit put on by the Houston Police Department and the Houston Police Officer's Union. Our son flew his Apache in and acted as a dual "poster child", by representing his Grandfather who was killed in the line of duty as an HPD officer and himself as a member of the military. All of the procedes were given to the USO to further their support of our fine young warriors who are doing their duty for all of us.

We took the last of the "Warrior Pens" we had to the event to give to those young Warriors present, and some vip vets those pens. All I can say for them and myself is thanks a million guys for turning the pens.

One of the vip vets was the sgt. that was instrumental in the actual capture of Sadam. 

However the soldier that I found to be most interesting was Rodney Chalfant. He had served in the US Army for several years as an enlisted man, the last few as a Chaplin's asst. He got off active duty and went back to school and became a minister. He then decided to go back on active duty as a Chaplin with the rank of Captain. One day while playing left field in a ball game he hit the outfield wall catching the ball. He suffered a severe concussion and while being medically treated for that it was found that he had a brain tumor, or more precisely two, one on each side of his brain. The left one had already taken his hearing in his left ear and has affected his ability to stand and walk. His vision is also compromised but he hopes will return after his surgery. Along with all of that he has become extremely photosensitive to light and must keep covered, thus the mask, gloves and rugby cap.

His spirit to help others has not been diminished in the least by his plight and he wishes the Army would allow him to remain so as to help his fellow soldiers as a Chaplin, but they are medically retiring him in the near future.

Their thank you's for the pens make you think you just gave them a million dollars

In the picture you can see that he was given a very special flag.

The last two are of our son heading out, and the last says it best of the feelings we experienced


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great post, Charles... We owe so much to so few....

Lemme see what I can do about 're-fueling' yore pen supply...LOL


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, Very Cool.
And Yes, You Turners be very proud.
Good Job. 

:flag:


----------

